# Necesito construir un cable usb con salida de RCA/supervideo



## Esme (Abr 20, 2006)

Necesito construir un cable convertidor de video ya que quiero pasar videos de una camara analoga a la pc y los que venden en el mercado son muy caros me comentaron que se pueden hacer he intente crear uno pero creo que estan mal la configuracion de cables ya que la pc me lo reconoce como dañado. si alguien me puede ayudar a darme un diagrama de como van los cables me ayudaran muchisimo o explicarme como lo puedo hacer. Gracias.


----------



## lalosoft (Abr 20, 2006)

No seria mejor hacerlo con una tarjeta capturadora de video como la ATI ALLWonder o una parecida.

El asunto no es tan facil como hacer tan solo  un cable.


----------



## Esme (Abr 21, 2006)

Hola muchas gracias por la respuesta la buscare en el mercado espero no sea muy cara por que ahorita no tengo dinero, gracias


----------



## cocomix (Jul 31, 2006)

Pues yo tengo una Sintonizadora de TV/Capturadora V-Stream Xpert TV - PVR 878 de Kwolrd y sólo me costó 41 € , bastante barata y tiene una calidad muy buena,  tiene radio FM , entrada de Antena de TV, Entrada RCA video compuesto, Entrada S-Video, Entrada Receptor del mado a distacia, Entrada de antena de radio, y Salida de sonido hacia altavoces, o a la tarjeta de sonido. Captura en MPEG 1, 2 y 4. Trae manuales, cd con drivers y software, receptor IR para el mando a distancia, mando a distancia y antena de radio.


----------

